# Michelle's Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Michelle's Cafe is a charming bistro located at the center of Clarion's Main Street, serving an array of top quality coffees, teas, pastries and lunch specials that change daily. Sit in our take-out.

They also offer gourmet coffee beans and handmade gift baskets.

Now offering free wireless Internet service.

More...


----------

